# Ndsgamer or r4depot to buy r4i gold?



## RadiantVaporeon (Apr 14, 2015)

Wanting to buy one of these for a while now. Choosing which site to buy from is tough actually lol. So overall what is the most reliable site to use to buy one of these suckers?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 14, 2015)

psuraj said:


> didnt work with them before, if you have any questions,you can contact their customer service directly,i think,they will help you fix all confusion. Got my r4i gold from us store http://www.modchipfactory.com/wood-r4i-gold-3ds-flash-cart-for-3ds-xl-3ds-dsi-and-ds-lite-p-1.html ,arrived my door within 5 days, free shipping ,cost me 18USD,the r4i gold i received with a top game compatibility,if you need,you can also give this store a shot.


 
lol


----------

